# The more one reads



## Mavi sakal

i read my eyes out and can’t read half enough. the more one reads the more one sees we have to read” in anlamini tam olarak anlayamadim yardimci olabilecek var mi


----------



## AngelsRolls

Çok fazla okuyorum ve hâlâ yarılayabilmiş değilim. İnsan okudukça okumamız gerektiğini daha fazla anlıyor.


----------



## Mavi sakal

Tesekkur ederim


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Mavi sakal said:


> i read my eyes out and can’t read half enough. the more one reads the more one sees we have to read” in anlamini tam olarak anlayamadim yardimci olabilecek var mi


Gozlerim iptal oluncaya kadar okuyorum ama yarisi kadar okuma bile olmuyor. Bir kisi daha cok okudukca, daha ne kadar fazla okumasi gerektigini anliyor.


----------



## Mavi sakal

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Gozlerim iptal oluncaya kadar okuyorum ama yarisi kadar okuma bile olmuyor. Bir kisi daha cok okudukca, daha ne kadar fazla okumasi gerektigini anliyor.


Teşekkür ederim


----------



## Mavi sakal

Mavi sakal said:


> Tesekkur ederim


Kendime teşekkür etmişim ahahhahahahah


----------



## Mavi sakal

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Gozlerim iptal oluncaya kadar okuyorum ama yarisi kadar okuma bile olmuyor. Bir kisi daha cok okudukca, daha ne kadar fazla okumasi gerektigini anliyor.


Ama şunu anlamadım ne kadar fazla okuması gerektiğini mi yoksa AngelsRolls un dediği gibi okuması gerektiğini mi daha çok anlıyor. Önemli bi fark.


----------



## Mavi sakal

AngelsRolls said:


> Çok fazla okuyorum ve hâlâ yarılayabilmiş değilim. İnsan okudukça okumamız gerektiğini daha fazla anlıyor.


Teşekkür ederim


----------

